# Unusual tip.



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Had tips ranging from $80 to $150, but obviously infrequently and not for some time.
But a nice one came along this week. Upon arriving at the airport the pax handed me his Kershaw Speedsafe. I looked it up later; it lists for $130 and sells on Amazon for $82. Sweet.
I’ll probably give it to a friend, I already carry a very good OTF blade that I prefer.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It was going to end up with the TSA anyway.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Illini said:


> It was going to end up with the TSA anyway.


Left that out of our conversation as being too obvious to mention.

You're pretty sharp.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

On 3 different occasions I have stored peoples carry for $50 each Not really a tip but a service. 


Thats a nice blade, whomever you gift it to will be very happy.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> On 3 different occasions I have stored peoples carry for $50 each Not really a tip but a service.
> 
> Thats a nice blade, whomever you gift it to will be very happy.


That is a nice service, $50 is cheap.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Terri Lee said:


> Had tips ranging from $80 to $150, but obviously infrequently and not for some time.
> But a nice one came along this week. Upon arriving at the airport the pax handed me his Kershaw Speedsafe. I looked it up later; it lists for $130 and sells on Amazon for $82. Sweet.
> I'll probably give it to a friend, I already carry a very good OTF blade that I prefer.


I wouldn't mind if someone handed me a Glock or a Beretta. That ish I would not sell. &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> Had tips ranging from $80 to $150, but obviously infrequently and not for some time.
> But a nice one came along this week. Upon arriving at the airport the pax handed me his Kershaw Speedsafe. I looked it up later; it lists for $130 and sells on Amazon for $82. Sweet.
> I'll probably give it to a friend, I already carry a very good OTF blade that I prefer.


 Bragging or complaining??


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

IRME4EVER said:


> Bragging or complaining??


This is the Tips Forum. What is your point?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> This is the Tips Forum. What is your point?


Stupid People Do Stupid Things.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Not to be a Debbie Downer, but I have to admit that I would likely wonder if perhaps that nice gift was from a felon who was trying to ditch the weapon. Maybe that is from watching too many NYPD Blue reruns.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I would likely wonder if perhaps that nice gift was from a felon who was trying to ditch the weapon. Maybe that is from watching too many NYPD Blue reruns.


You need to watch more closely.
Weapons are ditched in bodies of water, storm drains, and ignorantly, in dumpsters.
Not with a driver you're linked to by credit card.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

To this day my best tip was cash... $200... Still blows my mind thinking about it.... On a $60 ride....

Sure wouldn't mind another one of those...


----------

